# Uncovered a scam that kebab shops WILL try on you



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

OK, so me and the boys go for some food after a full on session on the ale round town last night. A proper lads night out.

At the end of the night we go for some food in kebab rush and I order 3 pieces of chicken and chips (protein for me muscles like). Anyway, straight away I notice that the boxes they use for the chicken and chips meal are the same size no matter how much chicken you have. So if you have 1 peace of chicken and chips you get the same box as you do when you order 3 pieces of chicken and chips.

Due to this, the more chicken you have then the less chips you have because ... obviously ... the chips cant fit in as many if there is more pieces of chicken taking up room. HOWEVER, now this is the dodgy part, it's £1 for each piece of chicken and £1 for chips. So 1 piece of chicken and chips is £2. But 3 pieces of chicken and chips is £4. So why am I being forced to pay the £1 still for a full portion of chips when I'm getting considerably less chips than £1s worth?

I noticed this shortly after purchasing my chicken and chips and went mad. I stormed back to the take away and demmanded that I have my chips in a seperate box. I told him he owed me some more chips. He wasn't having any of it and was telling me to leave, so I threw the contents of the box in his face over the counter. This frustrated him and he started shouting. Then one of the turks jumps over the counter with a baseball bat to try and smash me. I let him swing the bat and just take it on the arm then I ram him into the wall, pick him up and slam him into the ground. I lay atop him and pound away until he is nothing but a bloody heap on the floor.

The other Turks try and get me off so I stand up and swing wildly at them and send them all flying.

I then kick the window in and leave.

What p1sses me off is that this was so bloody unesecary. I mean all he had to do was give me the chips I payed for. But no he wanted to be a b4stard thief about it and caused all that trouble. I have a right to report them to trading standards.

Just be careful guys and always ask that your chips and your chicken come in seperate boxes ... otherwise you might have a debacle like this.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

You sound like an absolute penis to be fair mate


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

assuming this is a joke


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Assuming this is not serious and is sarcastic then I don't get the point? If you are serious and not joking the you seem like a knob and should be charged with assault!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Tasty said:


> You sound like an absolute penis to be fair mate


I was thinking along the same lines to mate.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnStubbs said:


> OK, so me and the boys go for some food after a full on session on the ale round town last night. A proper lads night out.
> 
> At the end of the night we go for some food in kebab rush and I order 3 pieces of chicken and chips (protein for me muscles like). Anyway, straight away I notice that the boxes they use for the chicken and chips meal are the same size no matter how much chicken you have. So if you have 1 peace of chicken and chips you get the same box as you do when you order 3 pieces of chicken and chips.
> 
> ...


All over some chips?? You really need to stop drinking mate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah the old chicken box scam, oldest trick in the book... i've heard that this scam turns over 8 Billion a day


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You gotta get your chips though innit!!!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

JohnStubbs said:


> I then kick the window in and leave.
> 
> .


that old cherub eh. well as long as his windows ****ed up you taught him a lesson.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I read the first paragraph and facepalmed.

Next time get your fill from ordering 4 SEPERATE CHICKEN AND CHIPS. Problem solved chief :thumbup1:

This blokes worried about his chips... wish I had the time to care about ****y **** like that


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

Rofl.. Almost spat my cereal out.. And Im still randomly chuckling to myself..


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Somone call robocop theres some serious injustice going on here

im guessing the op was on a cheat day and was VERR upset when he didnt get as many chips as possible on said cheat day, TBH tho id be ****ed off too haha!

CHIPS!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

If i was working there and you did that I would hire Liam Neeson to punch you in the throat.

Just sayin.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

> I have a right to report them to trading standards.


No you don't, but please do - because it might help the Police with their enquiries!


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

So you drank a lot and was still able to fight ten armed turks! I've heard a million people come back from a night out with similar stories and I think there full of bullsh*t too! Just pay for your chicken and chips and go home you p*sshead!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> *What p1sses me off is that this was so bloody unesecary*. I mean all he had to do was give me the chips I payed for. But no he wanted to be a b4stard thief about it and caused all that trouble. I have a right to report them to trading standards.
> 
> Just be careful guys and always ask that your chips and your chicken come in seperate boxes ... otherwise you might have a debacle like this.


No mate, YOU are fuking unnecessary.

You completely fail to see what a [email protected] you are. Have a long, long think about what exactly went on - then add alcohol to the equation you complete tit.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

JohnStubbs said:


> OK, so me and the boys go for some food after a full on session on the ale round town last night. A proper lads night out.
> 
> At the end of the night we go for some food in kebab rush and I order 3 pieces of chicken and chips (protein for me muscles like). Anyway, straight away I notice that the boxes they use for the chicken and chips meal are the same size no matter how much chicken you have. So if you have 1 peace of chicken and chips you get the same box as you do when you order 3 pieces of chicken and chips.
> 
> ...


I think you watch to much tv John


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Jalapa said:


> If i was working there and you did that I would hire Liam Neeson to punch you in the throat.
> 
> Just sayin.


Dont know why but that made me lol:lol:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I think someones talking bulls*it, i work around town late on a night and know for a fact that starting with the turks is not a good idea, and trust me if you did, you now have a lovely turk war on your hands 

Enjoy


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

what a load of sh1te ,try a english chippy ,cough,cough they are still wrapping chips anyway turks are only good for non nutritional kebabs anyway u pratt x


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Roid rage ? Lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

will-uk said:


> I think someones talking bulls*it, i work around town late on a night and know for a fact that starting with the turks is not a good idea, and trust me if you did, you now have a lovely turk war on your hands
> 
> Enjoy


Dont **** with Turks.... or Albanians!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

1st class bellend


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

[email protected]! think you could be finding yourself the kebab meat from that takeaway if you've p1ssed off the wrong turks


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Jackanory


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

The dirty thieving fvckin b4stards robbing you of about 30p worth of chips! You should have found out where they all live then go round and burn them and their families to the ground for such an evil scam!!


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

To those of you saying "don't mess with turks". Just LOL. So every tuk is a gangsetr now. What a load of crap. I battered them all and did their window in because they robbed me. If they want another go fair play. But if they want a gang warfare i'll bring my mates into the equation too.

/cracks knuckles


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL, just click your heels together and you'll realize it was all a dream!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Aah johnstubbs johnstubbs johnstubbs, what are we going to do with ya eh? Can't believe you fell for the ol kebabshop lark aka the "lamb larceny" aka the "shifty Salad manouvre" aka "Potato pincher" movement and the list goes on and on, kebab shops since the beginning of time have been outwitting and pulling fast ones on loud rowdy drunken drugged out revellers since the beginning of time and unfortunately it's people like yourself who are "not in the know" that always seem to end up getting scammed, and unfortunately if what you say is true, this scam of aprox £2.75 may land you in jail serving a 7 stretch for gbh, criminal damage and affray, but it doesn't have to be that way, let me give you some chips......ooops sorry I meant some tips.....

okay, when you first walk in the takeaway joint, no matter how many pills, lines, pints or pussy you had do not give away your intoxicated state of mind by whooping as loud as you can, jumping piggyback on your mates or telling the nearest stranger "I'm f*cking out my tree right now", keep your composure and build a rapport with the man serving you food, hold back the desire to call every foreign kebbabshop server "mustafa" as all this will get you is probably a throaty hucked up greenie in your food, if you're lucky that is. No refer to him as sir ask him polite questions about his background, has the night been busy in other words you use the "drunken minicab spiel" on him which is just politely just chewing the fat, now you make the order and from this point on you have to turn into "James Bond" mode as this is when thing are about to get interesting...

Let's say you ask for a kebab the common mistake a customer makes is to let himself be blinded by the server blocking the customers view to what he's doing, you must NEVER let this happen, he could be pulling out old kebab meat from the front of his pants for all you know, as soon as the server turns his back to you shift to the other end of the counter where you still have a good view of him, this will be met with a steely gaze in the mirror from the server who knows he's been thwarted but will then try to turn the other way, again you must shift to the other end of the counter but to not arouse suspicion you must think on your feet and incorporate whatever is in front of you into the conversation to explain why you ran to the otherside ie... "Wow, i could really go for a whole red onion rightabout now" and you just keep following the server up and down the counter nonstop till you've seen your food go from raw to cooked to bagged, what usually happens at this point is the server's crazy steely glare will turn into a cracked smile and he will lean forward and whisper in your ear.. "You got me this time" and will make an award to you under the guise of them having cooked too much food and will give you extra chips, kebab meat or two soggy yet tasty fishcakes. You must walk for 10 minutes before letting the emotions get hold of you and whoop and scream with joy and hold those fishcakes to the moon and give a prehistoric shriek as you beat your chest and swing around a lamp post as johnstubbs my friend you have earned it. :cool2: :bounce: :cool2:


----------



## AB1989 (Oct 24, 2010)

John, you my friend sound like as someone put it earlier, a 'first class bellend' I think you need to stop watching all these gangster films and come back into reality. Did make me laugh though.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Over chips!? The youth I see run about pretending their in an episode of "The Wire" prob come up with better excuses to kick off than that :lol: thats just pathetic lol


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

madmuscles that was hilarious lol


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

well if this is not a joke your a d1ckhead, nothing to be proud of


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> To those of you saying "don't mess with turks". Just LOL. So every tuk is a gangsetr now. What a load of crap. I battered them all and did their window in because they robbed me. If they want another go fair play. But if they want a gang warfare i'll bring my mates into the equation too.
> 
> /cracks knuckles


Ahh well.... you see, turks and other kebab shop/fast food owners alike are like one huge family throughout the country, everyone knows somebody that knows somebody, last time it kicked off big time in our local kebab shob, one of the turks ended up getting sliced, within an hour there was kebab shop workers/owners from hull, york, leeds, sheffield etc.... all looking for the group of lads that did it, may be a bit of fun on a night out ****ed pal, maybe even more fun blagging it over the internet, but you say you'll get your mates, for every one of you there's ten of them and for every ten of them theres 30 of them and so on!! trust pal, we get it every weekend in town, they r fu*kin mental..... 

PS: They got the lads....... and none of the turks are serving time..... work that out


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

no point in being a **** over a few chips lol.should have just told him about it and if he wouldnt give you any more just never go there again.one of my old mates did this once,the guy from behind the counter pulled out a meat cleaver.i grabbed my mate by his neck and pulled him out cause he was being out of order,keep in mind this wernt over chips,hes just a nob in generel.so then he turns on me,like the skinny runt would have stood a chance,i doubt.then started on 3 black guys.i think if people cant handle there drink then they shouldnt drink.that would solve most problems.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Our local kebab house dose donner for £3 and chips for £1 but if you combine you pay the full amount and do get a bit less.

Can't say it bothers me that much. I might have a moan then just get on with my life!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

On a more serious note when I'm at a chip shop or kebab joint and the chips look a bit small all you have to say is "Cam on boss I'm a big lad here, you trying to starve me" with a cheeky grin and a wink and I always get an extra shovel of chips, it's all about good attitide and friendliness in 90% of the places, if you don't ask you don't get and if you're embarrassed and hungry then just dip into your pocket for another quid and get another portion!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

**** me mate, you must be pretty hard up to be calculating how many chips your gonna get when your ****ed up on a night out.

Bet you defo nipped off to the toilet conviniently when it was your round that night...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JohnStubbs said:


> OK, so me and the boys go for some food after a full on session on the ale round town last night. A proper lads night out.
> 
> At the end of the night we go for some food in kebab rush and I order 3 pieces of chicken and chips (protein for me muscles like). Anyway, straight away I notice that the boxes they use for the chicken and chips meal are the same size no matter how much chicken you have. So if you have 1 peace of chicken and chips you get the same box as you do when you order 3 pieces of chicken and chips.
> 
> ...


Pesonally I reckon the Turk was doing you a big favour bud ....what the fvck do want to be eating stinking greasy chips for.....take it you workout with a crap diet.

next time ask for 4 peices of chicken then there wont be room for them crap chips .

Looks like one way or another you are going to pay very dear for what amount to £1 of chips...what a tool you are mate.

Give up the booze when you get out of jail for this one and watch your back there's turks about looking for revenge.

Rep


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Your best mate is pack up the essential and run away to the street of london for a good 2-3 years, hopefully by then it will have died down and you can avoid a life sentance


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

*Your best mate is pack up the essential and run away to the street of london for a good 2-3 years, hopefully by then it will have died down and you can avoid a life sentance*

If you do come to london johnstubbs then for f*cks sake keep away from Haringey and Hackney, and whatever happens to you johnstubbs whenever I see an angry drunk in a kebabshop fighting with the owners......I'll always think of you........

To the rest of ya peace, im outta here to enjoy this sunny saturday, back later! :cool2: :innocent: :cool2:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

husky said:


>


FPMSL


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

that womens got huge nostrels lol.


----------



## illegaldanish (Jun 5, 2010)

Haha obviously a joke to get a point across. No one that stupid would know how to use a computer!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> OK, so me and the boys go for some food after a full on session on the ale round town last night. A proper lads night out.
> 
> At the end of the night we go for some food in kebab rush and I order 3 pieces of chicken and chips (protein for me muscles like). Anyway, straight away I notice that the boxes they use for the chicken and chips meal are the same size no matter how much chicken you have. So if you have 1 peace of chicken and chips you get the same box as you do when you order 3 pieces of chicken and chips.
> 
> ...


hahaha!!!! a slight over reaction! think the doctor needs to get you on some valium!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i once bought a pack of crisps and took them home and weighed them

there was only 31g in the pack instead of the stated 35g so i picked up a flame thrower, a rocket launcher and a plasma rifle then went back to the newagents and started a blood bath. the old women behind the counter had no chance.

never come between a man and his fried potatoe products!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

PMSL, came back to log out and seen this "

i once bought a pack of crisps and took them home and weighed them

there was only 31g in the pack instead of the stated 35g so i picked up a flame thrower, a rocket launcher and a plasma rifle then went back to the newagents and started a blood bath. the old women behind the counter had no chance.

never come between a man and his fried potatoe products!!"

Funny sh*t, probably go out dressed as rambo now because of you, later dudes! :gun_bandana: :2guns: :death: :2guns: :gun_bandana:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tasty said:


> You sound like an absolute penis to be fair mate


AAAAAAAAAAA HA HAAAAAAAAAAA pmsl :thumbup1:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Why you all taking this post so seriously? Lol

If anything then it is slightly exaggerated. True events include getting hit with baseball bat, waking up in a dark alley naked with a chilli covered cucumber, then crying whilst stood up in a corner (sitting down really hurt him for some reason). Don't blame him for changing it a bit


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't read this thread as I keep sneezing.... I'm allergic to bull****!


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Ahh well.... you see, turks and other kebab shop/fast food owners alike are like one huge family throughout the country, everyone knows somebody that knows somebody, last time it kicked off big time in our local kebab shob, one of the turks ended up getting sliced, within an hour there was kebab shop workers/owners from hull, york, leeds, sheffield etc.... all looking for the group of lads that did it, may be a bit of fun on a night out ****ed pal, maybe even more fun blagging it over the internet, but you say you'll get your mates, for every one of you there's ten of them and for every ten of them theres 30 of them and so on!! trust pal, we get it every weekend in town, they r fu*kin mental.....
> 
> PS: They got the lads....... and none of the turks are serving time..... work that out


Well, I just popped down to the take away with ten of me mates. They were all stood there battered and bruised with a window fitter getting the front pane of glass replaced. I walked up to them and told the window fitter "do one if you know what's good for ya mate". And he scampered away like a gazelle in terror. I then approached the Turks and said "RIGHT who's still got a f'ucking problem with what i did last night?" They all sh!t themselves and started going "we're very sorry very sorry. We no want trouble" etc etc and the lead guy gave me twenty quid and all of us a can of pop. I got a Dr Pepper. I then said "right well it's settled as far as i'm concerned, but if we hear you've gone to the pigs or are up for any sort of revenge we'll do you over worse next time" I pointed at each of them as they stood there with their hands up cowering in fear. Then walked away. My right hand man gave the owner a little slap on the face as we left as a warning too.

So, quite frankly, i've got it all under control.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> the old women behind the counter had no chance.


hahahahahahahahahahahahaahhaahhahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahah

OMFG, cant stop laughing..


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> Well, I just popped down to the take away with ten of me mates. They were all stood there battered and bruised with a window fitter getting the front pane of glass replaced. I walked up to them and told the window fitter "do one if you know what's good for ya mate". And he scampered away like a gazelle in terror. I then approached the Turks and said "RIGHT who's still got a f'ucking problem with what i did last night?" They all sh!t themselves and started going "we're very sorry very sorry. We no want trouble" etc etc and the lead guy gave me twenty quid and all of us a can of pop. I got a Dr Pepper. I then said "right well it's settled as far as i'm concerned, but if we hear you've gone to the pigs or are up for any sort of revenge we'll do you over worse next time" I pointed at each of them as they stood there with their hands up cowering in fear. Then walked away. My right hand man gave the owner a little slap on the face as we left as a warning too.
> 
> So, quite frankly, i've got it all under control.


fck offfffffffffffffffffff.. who the fck do u think we are??? you make it sound like its 1732 and you are the gangs of New York for fck sake.... :cursing:

how old are you , really??!??! :lol:


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> Well, I just popped down to the take away with ten of me mates. They were all stood there battered and bruised with a window fitter getting the front pane of glass replaced. I walked up to them and told the window fitter "do one if you know what's good for ya mate". And he scampered away like a gazelle in terror. I then approached the Turks and said "RIGHT who's still got a f'ucking problem with what i did last night?" They all sh!t themselves and started going "we're very sorry very sorry. We no want trouble" etc etc and the lead guy gave me twenty quid and all of us a can of pop. I got a Dr Pepper. I then said "right well it's settled as far as i'm concerned, but if we hear you've gone to the pigs or are up for any sort of revenge we'll do you over worse next time" I pointed at each of them as they stood there with their hands up cowering in fear. Then walked away. My right hand man gave the owner a little slap on the face as we left as a warning too.
> 
> So, quite frankly, i've got it all under control.


Cant stop sneezing! Fu*kin bull**** allergy is driving me mad!


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Why you all taking this post so seriously? Lol
> 
> If anything then it is slightly exaggerated. True events include getting hit with baseball bat, waking up in a dark alley naked with a chilli covered cucumber, then crying whilst stood up in a corner (sitting down really hurt him for some reason). Don't blame him for changing it a bit


exactly, hes probably sitting there with his mates laughing at how many pppl believe it in the first place lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> Well, I just popped down to the take away with ten of me mates. They were all stood there battered and bruised with a window fitter getting the front pane of glass replaced. I walked up to them and told the window fitter "do one if you know what's good for ya mate". And he scampered away like a gazelle in terror. I then approached the Turks and said "RIGHT who's still got a f'ucking problem with what i did last night?" They all sh!t themselves and started going "we're very sorry very sorry. We no want trouble" etc etc and the lead guy gave me twenty quid and all of us a can of pop. I got a Dr Pepper. I then said "right well it's settled as far as i'm concerned, but if we hear you've gone to the pigs or are up for any sort of revenge we'll do you over worse next time" I pointed at each of them as they stood there with their hands up cowering in fear. Then walked away. My right hand man gave the owner a little slap on the face as we left as a warning too.
> 
> So, quite frankly, i've got it all under control.


haha what a load of crap.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> Well, I just popped down to the take away with ten of me mates. They were all stood there battered and bruised with a window fitter getting the front pane of glass replaced. I walked up to them and told the window fitter "do one if you know what's good for ya mate". And he scampered away like a gazelle in terror. I then approached the Turks and said "RIGHT who's still got a f'ucking problem with what i did last night?" They all sh!t themselves and started going "we're very sorry very sorry. We no want trouble" etc etc and the lead guy gave me twenty quid and all of us a can of pop. I got a Dr Pepper. I then said "right well it's settled as far as i'm concerned, but if we hear you've gone to the pigs or are up for any sort of revenge we'll do you over worse next time" I pointed at each of them as they stood there with their hands up cowering in fear. Then walked away. My right hand man gave the owner a little slap on the face as we left as a warning too.
> 
> So, quite frankly, i've got it all under control.


Think you need to playing grand theft auto and maybe get out into the real world. If what you say is true (which its almost 100% NOT) it is only a matter of time before your found in a boot of a burnt out car.

But i dont think your being serious and its made me laugh!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tasty said:


> You sound like an absolute penis to be fair mate


x2


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

lol this joker, bored on a saturday morning, lets troll the forums!!


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish I was living in his fantasy world... 

it must be such a lovely place.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

nob total nob, hope you get the **** kicked out of you


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

stubbs-full of more $hite than a sewage works!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Was hoping that it was going to trail off into a "town called Bel Air". But alas, son I am disappoint.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Right...and then you woke up :lol:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I brought a moped off a hells angel and he ripped me off by charging £50. So I shouted and shook my fist at him, then he come at me wiv a chain but I grabbed it and smashed him up then smashed his biker mates up and told em I have nearly 10 mates that will back me up so shove it! Next day I tuned up and asked if there were gonna be more trouble and he said no and gave me and my mates all brand new harleys.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

op this is why next time you should say can I have 2 pieces of chicken and then after they put your order through say can I have a portion of chips separate.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

ok i cant be bothered to read the entire thread, but the op is a d!ck, even if it was a joke its not funny, you need a good kicking for even posting this


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Seems quite a few got stuck on his shoulders 



G-man99 said:


> You gotta get your chips though innit!!!!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I can't believe he fell for this old chestnut..... This exact scam was on The Real Hustle the other week

Probably


----------



## fboy123 (Jan 19, 2011)

you are a ****ing retard why did you waste my time reading that, i hope next time he hits your head with the bat and kills you


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> Roid rage ? Lol


Tren????


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Simon01 said:


> Tren????


is he even old enough for tren!!!!!!!!?!????


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh dear.

So you go out on the **** and get charged inflated prices for beer or ridiculous prices for spirits, no problem. But a guy doing his job, at an unsociable hour of the day, having to deal with cnuts like you, did you out of under a pounds worth of chips and you decide to behave like a complete tit, assault them and smash the shop up.

Gee, you're cool. Can you start a fan club so I can be just like you.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

STILL DIDN'T GET YOUR CHIPS THOUGH!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

JohnStubbs said:


> OK, so me and the boys go for some food after a full on session on the ale round town last night. A proper lads night out.
> 
> At the end of the night we go for some food in kebab rush and I order 3 pieces of chicken and chips (protein for me muscles like). Anyway, straight away I notice that the boxes they use for the chicken and chips meal are the same size no matter how much chicken you have. So if you have 1 peace of chicken and chips you get the same box as you do when you order 3 pieces of chicken and chips.
> 
> ...


Pffff...........If that had been me,Id have followed him home,killed him, his family, and all their friends at least.You must be a real pussy.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Pffff...........If that had been me,Id have followed him home,killed him, his family, and all their friends at least.You must be a real pussy.


Nah... wasn't Keyser Soze Turkish?

Anyway, there's a link - both are shaggy dog stories.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Nah... wasn't Keyser Soze Turkish?
> 
> Anyway, there's a link - both are shaggy dog stories.


Cant recall, howver ill admit he was my inspiration......Didnt think anyone would notice,curse you Jaff0!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

This literally never happened, has a fantasist hacked your account or was this a very vivid dream.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> STILL DIDN'T GET YOUR CHIPS THOUGH!


:laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> STILL DIDN'T GET YOUR CHIPS THOUGH!


Or chicken, he threw this back over the counter for the (turk) to serve to the next scammed customer.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

luke80 said:


> So you drank a lot and was still able to fight ten armed turks! I've heard a million people come back from a night out with similar stories and I think there full of bullsh*t too! Just pay for your chicken and chips and go home you p*sshead!


they could've used him at gallipolli.. we wouldn't have lost to the turks.. and we could've paid him in chips...


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Were you on Coronation street and was the kebab shop owner Dev


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

Have i missed something here or are you being serious?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

haha pounded him til he was a bloody heap you need to cut back on the drink, good job he didnt give you the wrong change or you probably would have burnt his shop down and muredered his wife and kids.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I heard that Techoviking and Chuck Norris read this thread and immediately ordered a ton of extra potato's+extra large portion boxes then decided that even this may be too risky if they angered the Johnstubbs gang and then closed down their joint adventure kebabshop business in fear... and are reported to be hiding somewhere in the hills:gun_bandana: :death: :2guns:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

LMFAO!!

Hook, line and sinker comes to mind guys...

I mean, seriously?? I dread to think how boring your lives are reacting like this....

Do you lot have sense of humors??

I couldn't stop p1ssing myself reading every post by him. Total genius!

Sheer class


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

his smoking some good stuff


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Crack, Crystal meth whilst you're on the juice......Collectively It's one helluva drug.......Allegedly.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Kebab shop fights are teh best rofl.


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

I did not go back and smash the shop up and lay the beat down just because I was scammed a few chips. My response to the scam was to go to the kebab shop and shout at him and ask for more chips. My response to him shouting at me and refusing to give me what I was owed was to throw food in his face. My response to being attacked by a baseball bat was to issue some serious pain on my attackers. Reasonable I think. I was heavily outnumbered and they started the violence. I was like King Leonidas and the 300 Spartans against a massive Persian horde ... only on a smaller scale.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

JohnStubbs said:


> I did not go back and smash the shop up and lay the beat down just because I was scammed a few chips. My response to the scam was to go to the kebab shop and shout at him and ask for more chips. My response to him shouting at me and refusing to give me what I was owed was to throw food in his face. My response to being attacked by a baseball bat was to issue some serious pain on my attackers. Reasonable I think. I was heavily outnumbered and they started the violence. *I was like King Leonidas and the 300 Spartans against a massive Persian horde ... only on a smaller scale.*


how did you deal with armoured elephants?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> I did not go back and smash the shop up and lay the beat down just because I was scammed a few chips. My response to the scam was to go to the kebab shop and shout at him and ask for more chips. My response to him shouting at me and refusing to give me what I was owed was to throw food in his face. My response to being attacked by a baseball bat was to issue some serious pain on my attackers. Reasonable I think. I was heavily outnumbered and they started the violence. I was like King Leonidas and the 300 Spartans against a massive Persian horde ... only on a smaller scale.


Your a hole------------ as in asshole


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

I think all those saying negative things about me must be very passive and weak people who aren't brave enough to stand up to injustice and wrong doing for fear of getting hurt or being locked up. That's ok. Not all of us can be warriors. But understand that there are some people in the world that don't accept being pushed around.


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Lol, has really brightened my evening up.

JohnStubbs you should be our prime minister - you are my new hero.

We must be two of a kind - I also hate injustice. I think your actions were perfectly in balance with what the situation called for.

Respect

Again - L O L


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

BTW I (and JohnStubbs) just got back from Japan where we dished out some justice to the whole country after I calculated one of my Japanese made batteries didn't last as long as I thought it should have.

Needless to say, I don't think we'll be getting short changed from the Japs again anytime soon!

You can all thank me later.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> OK, so me and the boys go for some food after a full on session on the ale round town last night. A proper lads night out.
> 
> At the end of the night we go for some food in kebab rush and I order 3 pieces of chicken and chips (protein for me muscles like). Anyway, straight away I notice that the boxes they use for the chicken and chips meal are the same size no matter how much chicken you have. So if you have 1 peace of chicken and chips you get the same box as you do when you order 3 pieces of chicken and chips.
> 
> ...


Cheap anti social chav. You're going to trading standards? He should go to the police with the security tape.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Buy a rat from a hippy and leave that in the shop (better get a friend to drop the rat in there), that'll fvck em up


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

oh my LOL


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Did you really just refer to yourself as a true warrior for throwing some chips back at a kebab man. You sound like a dangerous man.

I gotta say you have made me chuckle, hahaha..&#8230;&#8230; a warrior .......... Hahahah!!!


----------



## doogie1981 (Mar 5, 2011)

god help them if they wouldnt give you any salt and vinegar are you sure you never saw this on a tv programme and thought i know ill make up a load of s#*t to get a conversation pretty over the top for a few bloody chips you do seem like a knob


----------



## doogie1981 (Mar 5, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> I did not go back and smash the shop up and lay the beat down just because I was scammed a few chips. My response to the scam was to go to the kebab shop and shout at him and ask for more chips. My response to him shouting at me and refusing to give me what I was owed was to throw food in his face. My response to being attacked by a baseball bat was to issue some serious pain on my attackers. Reasonable I think. I was heavily outnumbered and they started the violence. I was like King Leonidas and the 300 Spartans against a massive Persian horde ... only on a smaller scale.


a scale as in 1 to 2 king leonidas your mad


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

****er!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Can we not give this guy his own thread PLEASE............. This is ace!!!!!

He's like a one man A-team

"in 2011 there was a crack team of takeaway vengence givers who were wrongly accused of being easy targets............if ur ever out numbered and have nowere to turn , just call ....der da dar der der der"


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> I think all those saying negative things about me must be very passive and weak people who aren't brave enough to stand up to injustice and wrong doing for fear of getting hurt or being locked up. That's ok. Not all of us can be warriors. But understand that there are some people in the world that don't accept being pushed around.


Love it! People need to relax and take it for what it is. A JOKE!


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Can we not give this guy his own thread PLEASE............. This is ace!!!!!
> 
> He's like a one man A-team
> 
> "in 2011 there was a crack team of takeaway vengence givers who were wrongly accused of being easy targets............if ur ever out numbered and have nowere to turn , just call ....der da dar der der der"


rep lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, toby1 something tells me that right now as we speak the op John "killedtenkebabmen" stubbs is right now manhandling pizzashop owners, wrestling chinese/indian takeaway owners or dipping the fish and chip shop owner in the frying vat as we speak, maybe he even just walks down the street and does em all one by one! What a guy!


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> I think all those saying negative things about me must be very passive and weak people who aren't brave enough to stand up to injustice and wrong doing for fear of getting hurt or being locked up. That's ok. Not all of us can be warriors. But understand that there are some people in the world that don't accept being pushed around.


Get off this board ffs


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

this is the funniest **** ive read


----------



## eddiemunster (Dec 24, 2010)

I thought this was a genuine story until I got down to the part were he got hit with a baseball bat and still took them on. I can imagine him to have just dropped his **** after they give him less chips and thought the boys on ukmuscle will find this story amazing . What a d!ck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where are you from mate coz l want to go out for a drink with you one night !!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

By the sound of this d1ck he thinks he's from sparta. Maybe he'll do everyone a favour and stay at home watching dvd's.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

bit of a cock really, i mean who the hell eats chips !?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Where are you from mate coz l want to go out for a drink with you one night !!


I'd recommend bringing a packed lunch


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone interested in buying my kebab shop?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnStubbs said:


> Well, I just popped down to the take away with ten of me mates. They were all stood there battered and bruised with a window fitter getting the front pane of glass replaced. I walked up to them and told the window fitter "do one if you know what's good for ya mate". And he scampered away like a gazelle in terror. I then approached the Turks and said "RIGHT who's still got a f'ucking problem with what i did last night?" They all sh!t themselves and started going "we're very sorry very sorry. We no want trouble" etc etc and the lead guy gave me twenty quid and all of us a can of pop. I got a Dr Pepper. I then said "right well it's settled as far as i'm concerned, but if we hear you've gone to the pigs or are up for any sort of revenge we'll do you over worse next time" I pointed at each of them as they stood there with their hands up cowering in fear. Then walked away. My right hand man gave the owner a little slap on the face as we left as a warning too.
> 
> So, quite frankly, i've got it all under control.


I've never heard so much @rse gravy in all my life. I'd like to see you up against some real boys Stubby you and your boys would shit yourselfs big time.

One word of advice Stubby, stop drinking it makes you sound like a ****.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Seni çok birisi satın almak öyle mr John Stubbs korkuyorum çünkü benim kebap dükkanı lütfen için mutlu olurdu?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm starving. Who fancies some chips?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've sooo enjoyed reading this thread so far ... and whether you believe the op or not ... screw and loose come to mind


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

chilli said:


> I'm starving. Who fancies some chips?


No you might shank me if I don't give you enough.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol don't think I have laughed so much at this time in the morning, let's just say for a minute that this cock and bull story is true. Leonidas I think not, giant douche, that's closer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> What the fukc is a douche? Isn't it French for "shower?"
> 
> How is that an insult?
> 
> Anyway, I think we are all missing the point here. Those kebab dudes fiddled him out of like 7 chips FFS. I mean, COME ON!


Them 7 chips could have fed a whole village for a week in Rwanda!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, toby1 that's what I thought when I first heard the term 'Douche" which is short for "Douchebag" which is a diss and a half.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=douchebag


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hampy71 said:


> Seni çok birisi satın almak öyle mr John Stubbs korkuyorum çünkü benim kebap dükkanı lütfen için mutlu olurdu?


I must say I am very disappointed nobody asked me what I wrote in Turkish!! Fvckers!! 


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

What did you write in turkish hampy71?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hampy71 said:


> I must say I am very disappointed nobody asked me what I wrote in Turkish!! Fvckers!! 


We kind of figured it wasnt wishing him a good long and prosperous life mate.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> What did you write in turkish hampy71?


Not telling you now!

That mr John stubbs is going to be next weeks kebab meat!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, try this one.

O lanet olası johnstubbs iyi aksi halde bu filmi gece yarısı ifade olduğu gibi tüylü bir hapishane tecavüzcü üzerinde şiş kebap olarak sonuna kadar gidecek's üvey izlemek vardı!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Lol, try this one.
> 
> O lanet olası johnstubbs iyi aksi halde bu filmi gece yarısı ifade olduğu gibi tüylü bir hapishane tecavüzcü üzerinde şiş kebap olarak sonuna kadar gidecek's üvey izlemek vardı!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, it was something like "That johnstubbs had better watch his step or he might end up as a kebab skewered on the end of a hairy prison rapist like the film midnight express"


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Lol, it was something like "That johnstubbs had better watch his step or he might end up as a kebab skewered on the end of a hairy prison rapist like the film midnight express"


Hahaha I knew that!!


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> I did not go back and smash the shop up and lay the beat down just because I was scammed a few chips. My response to the scam was to go to the kebab shop and shout at him and ask for more chips. My response to him shouting at me and refusing to give me what I was owed was to throw food in his face. My response to being attacked by a baseball bat was to issue some serious pain on my attackers. Reasonable I think. I was heavily outnumbered and they started the violence. I was like King Leonidas and the 300 Spartans against a massive Persian horde ... only on a smaller scale.


the only difference between you and 300 spartans who stood against persians is that the 300 spartans died in the end and you are still alive. but I am sure they will get you at some point. wait for it...


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

the op belongs to this gang, beware


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

sakso said:


> the only difference between you and 300 spartans who stood against persians is that the 300 spartans died in the end and you are still alive. but I am sure they will get you at some point. wait for it...


Sasko All they have to do to find him is follow the cracked pavements, upturned cars, gushing fire hydrants and many small fires and broken shopfronts....Well afterall that's how they usually find the hulk.:cool:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

[email protected] on the top lip for a week!


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

10 pages of reaction to this - when the op was / is clearly taking the p1ss.

:confused1:

Embarassing!


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

i got them off play.com theyre only BBs but theyre wikid pet


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

plym30 said:


> 10 pages of reaction to this - when the op was / is clearly taking the p1ss.
> 
> :confused1:
> 
> Embarassing!


As were 94.3% of the posters on this thread plym30.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Sasko All they have to do to find him is follow the cracked pavements, upturned cars, gushing fire hydrants and many small fires and broken shopfronts....Well afterall that's how they usually find the hulk.:cool:


hahahahah...

I mean seriously mate, he just made a right fool of himself by posting this thread.... I bet he wishes he never done that now.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

plym30 said:


> 10 pages of reaction to this - when the op was / is clearly taking the p1ss.
> 
> :confused1:
> 
> Embarassing!


exactly, thats why there are 10 pages of reply to his post taking the p!ss out of him.. lol


----------



## CaveMan (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd say learn to handle your drink before you next plan a night out. Violence and risking a criminal record over 50p worth of chips... wtf is the world coming to.


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

u who posted this is oviously a pr1ck who cant handle a few drinks and is so stupid posts it on here for every 1 to see..get a life


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

sakso said:


> hahahahah...
> 
> I mean seriously mate, he just made a right fool of himself by posting this thread.... I bet he wishes he never done that now.


im glad he did just made my sunday morning

i was feeling pretty ****ed of till i read this


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

t hall gym said:


> im glad he did just made my sunday morning
> 
> i was feeling pretty ****ed of till i read this


yeah, its good for a laugh.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> Well, I just popped down to the take away with ten of me mates. They were all stood there battered and bruised with a window fitter getting the front pane of glass replaced.* I walked up to them and told the window fitter "do one if you know what's good for ya mate". And he scampered away like a gazelle in terror*. I then approached the Turks and said "RIGHT who's still got a f'ucking problem with what i did last night?" They all sh!t themselves and started going "we're very sorry very sorry. We no want trouble" etc etc and the lead guy gave me twenty quid and all of us a can of pop. *I got a Dr Pepper*. I then said "right well it's settled as far as i'm concerned, but if we hear you've gone to the pigs or are up for any sort of revenge we'll do you over worse next time" I pointed at each of them as they stood there with their hands up cowering in fear. Then walked away. My right hand man gave the owner a little slap on the face as we left as a warning too.
> 
> So, quite frankly, i've got it all under control.


still crying my eyes out over this thread lmaooo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I would have been shocked if I had not read this very same post before.


----------



## eddiemunster (Dec 24, 2010)

well where is he from ? chances are some of us are from his area & more then likely know this kebab shop


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This has to be a windup, I remember the same thing not long ago.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe the kebabshop was on willy wonka's chocolate factory site and all the worker "Turks" were actually 2 ft high oopah loompahs. This would then explain a lot.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hackskii said:


> This has to be a windup, I remember the same thing not long ago.


you mean hes taking the piss? surely not...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Maybe the kebabshop was on willy wonka's chocolate factory site and all the worker "Turks" were actually 2 ft high oopah loompahs. This would then explain a lot.


Hey !!

I have scrapped with the Oompah Lumpa's and let me tell you there fu**ing handy lads !!!


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you mean hes taking the piss? surely not...


lol, mentioning he asked for a can of dr.pepper, nah, this is no way a wind up


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw the funny side. can't believe how wound up people get on here lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Hey !!
> 
> I have scrapped with the Oompah Lumpa's and let me tell you there fu**ing handy lads !!!


Yeah I heard that they took over every corner on sesame street and are now importing tons of coke and heroin disguised as sherbet dabs and cocoa powder, willy wonker got big bird shot the other week by one of the three little pigs, those pigs are snitches and are gonna get theirs as red riding hood has got the contract on those swine! :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :surrender: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shinobi_85 said:


> lol, mentioning he asked for a can of dr.pepper, nah, this is no way a wind up


Yeah coz lets face it who the fu*k drinks Dr pepper !!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah coz lets face it who the fu*k drinks Dr pepper !!


(Madmuscles reluctantly puts his hand up and says 'me" in a squeaky barely audible voice)

But then Unlike our friend John"Rambo"stubbs I don't go around beating up foreign midgets and boasting about it on the net and in fairness the D.r Pepper was frozen into a slush and then mixed with obscene amounts of vodka. :cool2: :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

eddiemunster said:


> well where is he from ? chances are some of us are from his area & more then likely know this kebab shop


there is no kebab shop pal.....


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> Dont know why but that made me lol:lol:


And me ! Lol


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i once bought a pack of crisps and took them home and weighed them
> 
> there was only 31g in the pack instead of the stated 35g so i picked up a flame thrower, a rocket launcher and a plasma rifle then went back to the newagents and started a blood bath. the old women behind the counter had no chance.
> 
> never come between a man and his fried potatoe products!!


Lmao! Classic.

Tackleberrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, remember this scene where the woman or man are coughing heavily at the man smoking the cigar and they complain to Officer Tackleberry.

Sgt. Eugene Tackleberry: Excuse me sir, this is a non-smoking area. I'm gonna' have to ask you to distinguish that cigar.

Man with Cigar: Drop dead! I'll put it out when I'm finished.

Sgt. Eugene Tackleberry: YOU'LL PUT IT OUT NOW MISTER!!

[And Tackleberry fires a crossbow bolt into the cigar]

Classic!


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Seni çok birisi satın almak öyle mr John Stubbs korkuyorum çünkü benim kebap dükkanı lütfen için mutlu olurdu?


boyo that makes no sense lol the grammar needs sorting :thumbup1: you basically said something about being scared of your kebab shop and someone being happy about it lol:mellow:

(Im originally turkish btw, please don't get your crew on me Mr. Stubbs)


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Yarminho I think it's the dodgy online translators as I typed something in english translated to turkish and then translated that back to english and it just about resembled what I said in the first place.


----------



## cris-01 (Nov 18, 2010)

So basically you didn't get your money back

lol at you.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Surprised they didn't come at you with the kebab knife!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

ban for the pure bull sh1t, jog on!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

leave the troll alone, he has feelings to


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

I wonder if you could help me out John as I also have a problem-not as serious as your chip/rob issues but my broadband provider tells me i`m getting/paying for 10 meg whilst recieving less than 3 meg-I told this to the sky fitter who laughed and said "thats just the way it is mate"......any chance you could get a crew together and sort out sky for me please??? tell them i want my other 7 meg and mallet them????

Kinhell ladies and gents,reckon theres a lot of people on this site who need to chill at what is an obvious bite/p/take whatever you want to call it-lol.... :innocent:

love and peace brothers-live each day like it is your last because 1 day it will be....... :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

did you get the red sauce .thats what i want to no . or was that a pound


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Aparrently the turks never noticed this scam, so have now ordered vast quantities of smaller boxes. their profit margins should now go up immensely.

:thumb:


----------

